# Army issues instructions for painting M16s, M4s



## Boondocksaint375 (May 20, 2010)

WASHINGTON (Army News Service, May 19, 2010) -- Soldiers already have  uniforms that blend them into their surroundings. Now there's  instructions on how to have a weapon that blends in too.

In April, the Army released instructions on how Soldiers can apply spray  paint to their M4 or M16 rifle, without decreasing the effectiveness of  either the weapon or the installed optics.

"The Army has always had techniques to camouflage the Soldier ... we  have techniques for the Soldier and the equipment," said Col. Douglas A.  Tamilio, project manager for Soldier Weapons, Program Executive Office  Soldier. "We found in Iraq and Afghanistan that Soldiers were starting  to paint their weapons. It wasn't really approved or disapproved for  them to do that."

Tamilio said the Army worked with the Army Tank-Automotive and Armament  Command as well as the Army Research, Development and Engineering Center  to put together the instructions.

The resulting document, "Maintenance Information Message 10-040," is  titled "Camouflaging Specific Small Arms." It focuses on where to apply  tape to protect sensitive areas, what areas should not be painted, and  what kind of paint to use.

"It just shows Soldiers how you tape your weapon up before you go to  spray it," Tamilio said. "We are just trying to make sure the Soldiers  don't do the wrong things with their weapons. So we make sure we don't  reduce the reliability of our weapons system."

The new MIM explains the rationale behind why Soldiers would paint their  rifles.

"Warfighters must be able to conduct tactical operations while  reducing/limiting detection by the threat," the message reads.  "Camouflage paints provide for reduced visual detection and enhanced  warfighter survivability via neutral, non-reflective, and predominantly  non-black colors."

Additionally, the message explains, the color black is "highly infrared  reflective" and it can also "provide a high degree of visual contrast  when carried by camouflaged uniformed warfighters."

The instruction goes on to explain the materials a Soldier would need to  clean his rifle before painting, the types of paint he can use and  where to procure them, where to put masking tape on the rifle to protect  sensitive parts, and how remove the camouflage after it is no longer  needed.

To protect the inside of the barrel from receiving paint, for instance,  the message tells Soldiers to "take a foam ear plug and insert it in the  front of the barrel using firm pressure. Do not use a cleaning rod or  any other tool to do this."

On actually applying a camouflage pattern to the weapon, the message  suggests Soldiers have a plan in place beforehand, and that their design  focus on effectiveness rather than beauty.

"Remember, most great camouflage is not pretty," the instruction reads.  "The goal is to blend your weapon in with the environment in which you  are operating. If you are operating in an environment that just has  light tan sand, then just paint your weapon tan with limited black  breakup ... This procedure's purpose is not to impress. Its purpose is  to provide safety and another tool in defeating the enemy."

While the Army has provided an official guide on how Soldiers can paint  their rifles to provide camouflage in an environment where camouflage  may be needed, Tamilio said the instruction is not permission for a  Soldier to paint his weapon. Permission, he said, comes from a unit  commander. The instruction is simply a guide on how to proceed if a  commander gives that permission.

The full MIM 10-040 instruction is available online at https://aeps2.ria.army.mil/commodity/mam/tacom_wn/mim10-040.html.  In order to access that document, Soldiers will need an account with  Army Knowledge Online.

A more abbreviated version of the instruction, with photos, is available  at https://peosoldier.army.mil/docs/blog/weaponspainting101.pdf.


----------



## DA SWO (May 20, 2010)

I clicked on the .pdf link and get an error message, anyone els have this problem?

That said, why don't we start buying "Brown" M-4's?  SCAR isn't black.  We could do the same thing for the M-9.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 20, 2010)

It worked for me.  There sure was a lot of tape. :)


----------



## Voodoo (May 20, 2010)

Worked for me. Too much tape for me, but I dont have one so bleh...


----------



## EverSoLost (May 20, 2010)

2 years and the last weapon I seen was an A1 that was stamped "Mattel" I shit you not.........  It could have used some paint.:)


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 20, 2010)

Sadly it doesnt cover M249s or 240s.  Also all the paint must be removed before handing the rifle back.  Some anally retentant pouge is going to get his Hitler on over that little part.  Stripping a weapon of paint is a F#%*<€$ mission in itself.

Still a big step forward.


----------



## DA SWO (May 20, 2010)

08steeda said:


> I AM NOT taping and painting any of mine! It would start to rub off and look like crap in no time! Gotta be a better way! Oh like buying a new M-4 that is already in camo! Now just to convince the wife I need another M-4.
> 
> Although Detroit has been a free fire zone for weeks and weeks now so maybe that won't be too much of a challenge convincing her! Hell one for each family member! Although I want the SCAR in 7.62mm.


 
Try using Duracoat.


----------



## Rock42 (May 21, 2010)

My preferred method is get a coat hanger and hang the pea shooter from the flash hider, get to paintin' ... often consume X # of beer while i wait for it to dry.  
The uglier the death stick is, the more effective... I saw one dudes, he spend about 8 hrs cutting out little squares to make it digital before he painted his. It looked gay as hell. 

Any man who follows instructions to the letter, needs his Man card revoked.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 21, 2010)

Ok,
I no longer have an AKO, the first link, after adding security exception, got me to:




Enter with your AKO or AEPS information.

  Username 	
  Password 	



Can anyone copy and save the file and email it to me?
I want to see how well the instructions are compared to my painting an M4 thread:
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?4997-Camouflage-painting-for-the-M4
p.s. didnt that thread used to be a sticky??


----------



## DA SWO (May 21, 2010)

I have it, PM your e-mail to me.

Pretty gay, but at least the guys will be taping some of the critical parts.
I still think most of PEO Soldier should be retired.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 13, 2010)

RB does a great job of painting your M16/M4 rifle.  He did Headshots M16 in about an hour at the SSSO III.  

You'd have to ask him what kind of paint was used. Cerakote maybe ?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 13, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> RB does a great job of painting your M16/M4 rifle.  He did Headshots M16 in about an hour at the SSSO III.
> 
> You'd have to ask him what kind of paint was used. Cerakote maybe ?


 
An amazing job, though I'd have to say Headshot's request was a little weird...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 14, 2010)

Better then nothing, something odd for the Army to give a go a head with.

FYI: Regular paint stripper will take that shit off pretty well and it dosen't mess up the finish or plastic...


----------



## Houndog (Jan 22, 2011)

If you are really interested in camoflaging your rifle, not for cosmetics so it looks cool for your buddies, then forget painting it. Buy some camoflage cling tape, they sell it at most military/gun shops (and it comes in all kinds of colors, ACU, Marpat, woodland, artic), apply it to all of your accessories (optics, torch,etc.) then to your rifle. After you get to your AO, get some foilage and tuck it into the tape in areas that don't interfere with your weapons operation. The advantages are that you can change the color scheme quickly, and it's doesn't need any special clean up when you are done. It's not as pretty as these paint jobs but it gets the job done quicker and blends into the enviroment way better and you can re-use the tape because it doesn't stick to the weapon, it sticks to itself. You can cut it up inIto smaller strips for optics, etc. I use it a lot for turkey hunting with a ghillie suit that I made and I have had deer walk within 5 yards of me without even knowing I was there.


----------



## Etype (Jan 29, 2011)

I painted all my team's guns with Krylon, it's done just fine- barrels and everything. If it starts to wear off, just touch it up, who cares if it starts to wear and look bad? It's a deliverer of death, not a piece of art.  I use a brown, tan, and green paint and a handful of twigs or grass to give it a neat little pattern- I try to go for about the same mix and tones as multicam.

I wouldn't paint pistols though- a painted pistol would inevitably become a dropped pistol, in a palm grove, at night. I've always figured it'd be better to let it contrast against it's background since it's not coming out of it's brown holster anyway.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to paint mine, it seemed to defeat the purpose of applying cam paint and having all matching kit at much expense to the tax payer and then brandishing a a single toned object.  Personally I think it looks better when its all messed up, only cherries have nice tidy looking rifles.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 29, 2011)

Etype said:


> I wouldn't paint pistols though- a painted pistol would inevitably become a dropped pistol, in a palm grove, at night. I've always figured it'd be better to let it contrast against it's background since it's not coming out of it's brown holster anyway.



Not only that, but if the pistola is out of the camo holster it's a bit past camo time anyway. lol


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2011)

The single most important part of a rifle that needs to be camouflaged and probably the most overlooked is the magazine.
Proven.

Food for thought.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2011)

pardus said:


> The single most important part of a rifle that needs to be camouflaged and probably the most overlooked is the magazine.
> Proven.
> 
> Food for thought.



Yep,
Entire system needs to be camo'd, especially that bright silver magazine.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't they just issue camouflaged weapons in the first place?


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Can't they just issue camouflaged weapons in the first place?



That's crazy talk!
Next you'll be asking for a decent salary!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Can't they just issue camouflaged weapons in the first place?



Like the SCAR?
FWIW- The first M-16's had a green stock/pistol grip.  Then the Army took over and made everything uniformly black.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 30, 2011)

At least Magpul PMAGs come in OD, foliage green, and flat dark earth.  And they work better than the GI mags.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2011)

policemedic said:


> At least Magpul PMAGs come in OD, foliage green, and flat dark earth. And they work better than the GI mags.



PMAG's are RFI'ed to soldiers deploying, they started that back in 2009 I think. They also upgraded the followers for the GI mags, they have been doing well in my GI mags but I still like my PMAG's better.

I agree with SOWT that the Army should start having the weapons coated in flat dark earth or something like it. CereaKoate would be an easy fix and it's something that could be done at all weapons, M249,M240, ect,ect,ect.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2011)

JAB said:


> PMAG's are RFI'ed to soldiers deploying, they started that back in 2009 I think. They also upgraded the followers for the GI mags, they have been doing well in my GI mags but I still like my PMAG's better.
> 
> I agree with SOWT that the Army should start having the weapons coated in flat dark earth or something like it. CereaKoate would be an easy fix and it's something that could be done at all weapons, M249,M240, ect,ect,ect.



Does CereaKoate come in spray cans?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Does CereaKoate come in spray cans?



I have not seen it in spray can form, but it can be air brushed on fairly easy. Basic poop is you media blast the finish off, clean it with stripper or degrease, spray it with CereaKoate and then bake it for about 30 min. It would require a unit armor to strip the weapon down (controls and all).


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 31, 2011)

The next thing and you know it, they will be asking you to paint on the camouflage pattern to your own bdus! :eek:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 31, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> The next thing and you know it, they will be asking you to paint on the camouflage pattern to your own bdus! :eek:



It's been done before, I dare say it will be done again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2011)

This a video that LowLight from Snipers Hide did on CeraKoate being put to the test, pretty badass stuff.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice video. ;)

I must try that CeraKoate.


----------



## Dame (Jan 31, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> The next thing and you know it, they will be asking you to paint on the camouflage pattern to your own bdus! :eek:


I wish. I hate our blue bdus. Makes everyone look like garage mechanics.


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> It's been done before, I dare say it will be done again.



I've done it, when I was issued JGs (yeah get fucked, I was issued JGs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), turned out pretty good as a matter of fact.


----------



## digrar (Feb 1, 2011)

Uncle Pardus, tell us a story about doing recruit training with the SMLE...


----------



## pardus (Feb 1, 2011)

Fuck off or you'll get a P1907 in you're arse!






Best damn rifle ever, damn kids these days, no respect...

lol


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dame said:


> I wish. I hate our blue bdus. Makes everyone look like garage mechanics.



Hey, can you service my car for me...? Ha..ha!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2011)

My FN doesn't need painting.


----------

